# I know the secret to increase Uber ratings. Two words. Any Guesses?



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

Take a guess


----------



## Donna Ross (Jan 6, 2016)

???


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Lower rates


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

It's califorina scents baby! Go to Walmart and buy as much as you can. Went from 4.72 to a 4.78 in a matter of 2 weeks. 

It works!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Minimum Fares


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Who cares ?


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Yeah, you just have to go very light on any scents, but contrary to Uber instructions, people seem to like a car that has a good smell to it. But I removed all candy. Screw that. It doesn't help at all and only makes your car look un-tidy and you desperate.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

I was stating my two words and they are, who cares.


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

Idk about candy but man people do love those scents. That go all crazy, raving about it the whole ride. And it shows in the ratings. I would say 90% riders like it.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Schneesturm said:


> Idk about candy but man people do love those scents. That go all crazy, raving about it the whole ride. And it shows in the ratings. I would say 90% riders like it.


I think they are all expecting Taxi stank (yes even from Uber drivers) so good smells make them feel better about the ride.


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

2 words is too many. It only takes one....Surge!!! 

Actually it really takes 3. Patience, Discipline, Surge. The first 2 very few have so we don't get 3rd.


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

I would say all of these work great. I don't like the Malibu Melon, monterry vanilla, coconut and the Coronado cherry way too strong.


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

I wish there was still surge. No more over here. That's sounds like 2014. I always use to get surge, that was the norm. Not anymore. Soon I'll prob quit anyways. Uber is running into too many problems. And I'm getting tierd of killing my body and health for an organization that really doesn't care about me


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Schneesturm said:


> I would say all of these work great. I don't like the Malibu Melon, monterry vanilla, coconut and the Coronado cherry way too strong.


Don't want to buy 4 at a time.... Can you buy just one? Been using Gain from febreeze but would like to try organic.


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

Idk if it's organic, everything is suspicious these days buy hey whatever.. yeah you can buy just one. Go to walmart. Go to the car department and then find car scents. There should be a box of these. Pick one and your good to go. It's like $2.50. Take a pic of the receipt also


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Stop giving a f


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Schneesturm said:


> Idk if it's organic, everything is suspicious these days buy hey whatever.. yeah you can buy just one. Go to walmart. Go to the car department and then find car scents. There should be a box of these. Pick one and your good to go. It's like $2.50. Take a pic of the receipt also


Rates are too low for this. Stop selling wine for beer prices, dummy.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I puff down my ecig in my car between rides. everyone tells me it smells like maple syrup


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Funny post.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

a hot cocoa machine inside the car!!!!!, and a free 100 dollar bill, and some free socks! from target!!!!! all for 5 bucks an hour and a busted car that goes from 20k in value to 2k invalue in 2 years yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!! the spoiled millenials dont have enough already they have jobs that pay 100k plus, forget tipping if there's no hot cocoa machine thats not a 5 star ride 4 stars youre fired!!!!


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Schneesturm said:


> Idk about candy but man people do love those scents. That go all crazy, raving about it the whole ride. And it shows in the ratings. I would say 90% riders like it.


When I use Fabreeze ppl rant and rave about how good it smells.


----------



## yellowneck86 (Jan 18, 2016)

I've noticed that when I put a fabreeze fresh linen scent in my car, my ratings went from a 4.86 to a 4.88. Since my scent is running low, my rating dropped to a 4.85. That might be it or I keep picking up new riders who are oblivious as **** to the rating system.


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

Probz


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Schneesturm said:


> View attachment 23737


What the hell do those things cost ya?


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

Like 2 bucks at wal-mart, car department.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Schneesturm said:


> Like 2 bucks at wal-mart, car department.


Ah! I now know the two words...

*SMELL ME.*


----------



## Schneesturm (Nov 20, 2015)

Lol


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

taco fart


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Purplefab1 said:


> When I use Fabreeze* ppl rant and rave* about how good it smells.


Wonder what kind of chemicals are in Fabreeze that causes people to rant and rave. Sounds dangerous or at least a mentally allergic over reaction.


----------



## Purplefab1 (Oct 20, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Wonder what kind of chemicals are in Fabreeze that causes people to rant and rave. Sounds dangerous or at least a mentally allergic over reaction.


Lolllll


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MAJOR CHORTLE! I was NOT Expecting THAT! BTW: Did you realize that Your Avatar is a Twilight Photo of Boston's BackBay from the Cambridge side of the Charles River ? Are you originally from The Hub ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Purplefab1 said:


> When I use Fabreeze ppl rant and rave about how good it smells.


Fabreeze works.
Ozium has too much of a chemical smell.but it does kill germs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just be careful what you use.
If its carcinogenic,you are the one breathing it for hours non stop.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Best to have a spotless, super-clean car that has a flat, neutral smell IMO. 

Just keep your car clean. Lots of people dont like certain air fresheners/scents.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Fabreeze works.
> Ozium has too much of a chemical smell.but it does kill germs.


I always keep a small can of Ozium in my glovebox for the funky people who funk up my car with their funky funk dirty smell or when people bring food into my car and its a decent length of a drive. Always get out of the car and do a small, quick spray in the back & same in the front and then shut the door. Let it circulate for 1-2min then open a few doors and let the breeze clear it out.

Ozium has a light citrus/lemony scent to it that does not last very long, granted you dont over-do it. Not sure what kind you are using that has a "chemical smell". Driving with a few windows down for about 10 seconds will get rid of the light citrus scent and your car will be back to smelling good, granted you keep it clean and clean the inside properly every week like you should all be doing.

Ozium is a air sanitizer and should be treated as such. It is not a air freshener so dont treat it like one. Oh, and it's also great for smokers that get in your car that might leave behind a cigarette smell.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

All less than 5* ratings I've ever got I know the reason for. And none was because of lack of fragrance. These are the things that will give you nothing but 5*:
Nice car
Clean Car
Don't get lost or pay too much attention to the GPS. Appear like you know where you're going and the best route to get there.
Drive safe and comfortable. (No speeding, heavy acceleration, or panic breaks. Follow traffic rules and be polite. Use turn signals and look in the mirrors)
Be nice, cool, good looking or whatever. Don't be grumpy or aggressive.

Just be human and drive like you would do when you take your girlfriend somewhere.

Fragrance smell - No thanks!


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Stygge said:


> All less than 5* ratings I've ever got I know the reason for. And none was because of lack of fragrance. These are the things that will give you nothing but 5*:
> Nice car
> Clean Car
> Don't get lost or pay too much attention to the GPS. Appear like you know where you're going and the best route to get there.
> ...


 Forget what this guy says. Crack open a can of wet cat food and set it in a cup holder. If anyone asks why you have the open can of cat food in the car, act confused. Pick up the can and squint while looking at it real close. Smell it. Then say you're sorry. "I thought it was California Scent because I forgot my glasses." Set the can down and accelerate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DSLRreel said:


> Forget what this guy says. Crack open a can of wet cat food and set it in a cup holder. If anyone asks why you have the open can of cat food in the car, act confused. Pick up the can and squint while looking at it real close. Smell it. Then say you're sorry. "I thought it was California Scent because I forgot my glasses." Set the can down and accelerate.


I like the way you think . . .


----------



## Uberboob (Dec 15, 2015)

Schneesturm said:


> It's califorina scents baby! Go to Walmart and buy as much as you can. Went from 4.72 to a 4.78 in a matter of 2 weeks.
> 
> It works!


How long you been working for California Scents?
I use "Fresh Linen" potpourri from the Dollar Tree store. It has kind of a neutral clean odor. $1 for a 33.6 oz. bottle. Probably made in China and full of lead and mercury. Replace the cap with an atomizer pump, quick spray now and then and you're good to go. When passing gas it smells like you farted through a freshly laundered pair of pants. I don't fart any less, but passengers seem to like it better. My ratings skyrocketed to 6.0.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> a hot cocoa machine inside the car!!!!!, and a free 100 dollar bill, and some free socks! from target!!!!! all for 5 bucks an hour and a busted car that goes from 20k in value to 2k invalue in 2 years yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!! the spoiled millenials dont have enough already they have jobs that pay 100k plus, forget tipping if there's no hot cocoa machine thats not a 5 star ride 4 stars youre fired!!!!


You forgot the marsh mellows !
2 stars !


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Trade ratings.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> a hot cocoa machine inside the car!!!!!, and a free 100 dollar bill, and some free socks! from target!!!!! all for 5 bucks an hour and a busted car that goes from 20k in value to 2k invalue in 2 years yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!! the spoiled millenials dont have enough already they have jobs that pay 100k plus, forget tipping if there's no hot cocoa machine thats not a 5 star ride 4 stars youre fired!!!!


You just go stock up with mints ,bottled water, and phone chargers !

because THATS WHAT UBER TOLD THEM TO EXPECT !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You just go stock up with mints ,bottled water, and phone chargers !
> 
> because THATS WHAT UBER TOLD THEM TO EXPECT !


And remember
The TIP'S INCLUDED in the 85 cents a mile before deductions !

(Wouldn't YOU rather have a mint than tires that won't blow out ?)


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

There's an AMA thread on this board with an Uber operations manager.

In a market with excess drivers, they de-activate the bottom 5% of drivers, adjustable depending on how many exceed drivers they have. 

Interpret it this way:
If you're in the top 50% (or 94%!!) of your area's drivers, as measured by your rating, then you're safe.

That's the only thing ratings affect.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Well, I've had to cut off Tulane and Loyola college because of Ubers raising of false expectations of free stuff in my car for 85 cents a mile.
They EXPECT IT !
this has isolated a large consumer group because of ratings.
Uber should think before they play B.S. games with promises that are untenable.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hand over bottled water to an amateur drunk on a 5 minute ride and see what happens to your car interior !


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Free mentos and diet coke for all!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Free mentos and diet coke for all!


Try that one on the potholes of New Orleans.
The pax would go off like bottle rockets.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

I mean it about trading ratings with pax.
Before they leave the car, we talk for a second, we give each other 5 stars, we move on with our lives. 

It's very straightforward.


----------

